# Which Hong Kong Building u like the most?!



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

Have to go for BOC followed by 2IFC then Lippo Centre. But there's so many great ones there. 



Jo said:


> Who would pick One International Finance Centre over the taller tower?


I reckon. Next to 2IFC it looks like a stubby little midget but put stick it into most cities around the world and it would look like a towering giant


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

My favourite is 2IFC for its eye pleasing design. I also like Lippo Centre, Bank of China and Jardine House. Best night lighting goes to The Center.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

..


----------



## RobinBad (Aug 18, 2005)

Langham Place Office is Tower very beautiful


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

1 two International Finantial center to me :yes:


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

Oriolus said:


> Have to go for BOC followed by 2IFC then Lippo Centre. But there's so many great ones there.



ditto.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

1) Bank of China
2) HSBC
3) 2IFC
4) Langham Place
5) Highcliff
6) The Center


In terms of non skyscrapers I like Government House, Murray House, The Peninsula Hotel, and Chep Lap Kok Airport.


----------



## xopranos (Aug 25, 2005)

*The Centre & 2ifc* 









*Jardine House* 

















*The Centre* 









*Central Plaza* 









*Bank of China Tower* 









*Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre & Central Plaza* 









*Chinese People's Liberation Army Forces Hong Kong Building * 














*CENTRAL* 

















*Central & Admiralty* 









*CENTRAL & WANCHAI* 









________________________________


----------



## dannykylaw (Sep 25, 2005)

I think my vote go to BOC , 2ifc and US7.
They are all great buildings in HK.


----------



## ENDOPHINS (Dec 8, 2004)

my favourite is missing from the list!!! :rant:

Citibank Plaza


----------



## Monty Burns (Sep 8, 2005)

Can you repeat the question? JK


----------



## adidas (Sep 2, 2005)

Two International Finance Centre


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Cheung Kong Centre


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

ENDOPHINS said:


> my favourite is missing from the list!!! :rant:
> 
> Citibank Plaza


is unfair  the building is cool :yes:


----------



## dannykylaw (Sep 25, 2005)

Arpels said:


> is unfair  the building is cool :yes:



This tower is cool, but it was disappeared in the HK island's 
skyline since AIG tower was completed.
(We can not see it from TST). This tower is covering/arounding
by BOC, Cheung Kwong & AIG. Oh! so poor!!!


----------



## ENDOPHINS (Dec 8, 2004)

nah it's still here between the BOC and CKC


----------



## xopranos (Aug 25, 2005)

*Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre & 2ifc & The Centre*


----------



## dannykylaw (Sep 25, 2005)

ENDOPHINS said:


> nah it's still here between the BOC and CKC


Sorry that I mean the location is TST culture center.
The view from TST Culture center, it can not be seen in HK's skyline .


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

boc, as always


----------



## candyman (Oct 17, 2005)

wow!


----------

